# Shipping pictures



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 3, 2012)

Learmed something for when you ship a bike.When you have it at u.p.s. or fedex.When they put it up on the scale take out your camera phone and get pictures of the box showing no damage or rips,Try to get pictures with good back ground views of the store.This will save your a-- when someone says the box was damaged and shipper says they recieved it that way.Or pay-pal gives your money back to the buyer.                                                    SORRY.THOUGHT I WAS IN GENERAL DISCUSSIONS


----------



## OldRider (Aug 3, 2012)

Great idea but that wouldn't have helped with the UPS baloney I went through this spring. I bought my Huffman from 37Fleetwood, a great packing job he did, but seeing as the bike was going across the border UPS had to do their customs inspection. Well, they forgot to put back into the bike box a small cardboard box containing all the nuts and bolts, a rare seatpost binder bolt and the Torrington 10 pedals. Filing a claim UPS gave us the biggest stall I've seen yet,as good as suggesting we go to WalMart or Target and replace the lost parts and send them the bill........yea, you'll find your Torrington 10s right down aisle 8, next to the Huffman seatpost bolts. Then Fleetwood had to come up with proof of the lost items actual worth, Ebay auction prices were acceptable for that. Finally about 6 weeks later they sent him a check for the lost parts. NEVER NEVER NEVER use UPS if you're crossborder shipping!


----------



## Boris (Aug 3, 2012)

You're lucky! Our Walmart only stocks up to size 8 Torringtons, and they're way at the end of aisle 14


----------



## vincev (Aug 3, 2012)

Dave,Is this the nonsense we will have to put up with till you hit 3000 Dave?


----------



## OldRider (Aug 3, 2012)

Let me get this straight Dave.....the Torringtons are down aisle 14 and the Huffman bolts are where they should be in aisle 8?


----------



## vincev (Aug 3, 2012)

Great idea Higgensforever[got it right this time].I have had bad experiences with UPS.


----------



## haree (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes I really like it buddy. All the participants perform well...
Keep it up.


----------

